# Molly would like some good thoughts



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has a small lump which the vet and I have been keeping an eye on for a couple of months and after a discussion with the vet today to weigh up options we have decided she will have an operation to have it removed next Friday. 

Hopefully it is nothing much and she will recover quickly but I hate leaving them for anything and her pancreatitis always makes me worry more about her 

Had a nice walk this morning and she is having her summer trim a bit early so her coat won't be a problem.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, poor you two! But well done for spotting it, happy thoughts and get well wishes will be beaming from us to you x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly, poor you. Many good thoughts from me.
Where is the lump? Inzi has grown a couple which the vet and I are keeping a watchful eye on.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sending you and Molly good wishes and hope all goes well next Friday. Bless she's such a sweetie  
Molly and Sid send her lots of loving licks  X
My old Labrador had one on his side which he had a biopsy on to find it was just fluid and was only under the skin not as the vet said it might have been and under his rib cage, his actually grew to the size of half a rugby ball!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hugs from Rufus to little Molly. He says be brave and in no time you'll be mucking about outdoors again. If only our worries about these lumps and bumps could stay proportional to the size of the things. Keep us posted 2nd, we'll all be transmitting best wishes to you on Friday!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Poor Molly, poor you. Many good thoughts from me.
> Where is the lump? Inzi has grown a couple which the vet and I are keeping a watchful eye on.


It is between her shoulder blades so initial thoughts were maybe reaction to one of the many injections she has had but it is gradually increasing and the vet is a bit suspicious about how it feels  

Good thoughts and nothing needing doing thoughts for Inzi


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts to the lovely Molly and for you as well. Good luck. :hug:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sending positive vibes and loving, good thoughts to Molly, and a couple of big hugs to you both too.

Plus more positive vibes for Inzi. And a hug for Marzi too.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sending big poo hugs to little Molly, hope all turns out well. One of our Springers had a lump near her hip area that we watched for some time. I grew very slowly and was in fact a puss filled cyst, very easily taken care of. Most likely from one of her injections in the past years.

I've read that lumps can form where chips are inserted as well. Keep us informed please.

Well wishes for Inzi as well.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Be thinking of you on Friday, lets hope it will just be a quick removal job and a very quick recovery. Big kisses to Molly from us all x


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Best of luck to Molly! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Our most positive well wishes. Take good care. Hopefully the weather is warm and the mud is particularly lovely for wonderful walks between now and then.
Best,
Michele, Rufe, Finn, and Maisie


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Positive wishes to Molly and you 2nd for the best outcome and a quick recovery.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Molly. And poor you. Always a worry when our furry friends have to have an operation. Wishing you both well.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the good thoughts 

Events slightly overtaken though and last night Molly came in from the garden not quite right on her back legs and staggering slightly  that settled down after a while of cuddles and sitting with me but she was very very sore and reluctant to go into the garden. She is still very sore today and very clingy and really just wants to sit on my lap and not move much. 

I was very uneasy about how staggery she was last night so have been to the vets this morning (thankfully they are open for a few hours on Sundays) and the vet was equally uneasy with how sore she is and just not quite right. So her operation is cancelled for now and she has painkillers and we are being referred to a specialists to get checked out properly in case she has a disc problem 

This was her this morning before the vets when you can see how unhappy and sore she is 










She is a bit happier now - declined my offer of a cosy pile of blankets on the floor and asked to be lifted onto the chair


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh, poor little thing - and poor you. They are such a worry when poorly. My thoughts are with you and hoping Molly feels better soon. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Molly please feel better soon. In the meantime enjoy every bit of extra pampering you are getting because you feel poorly. 2nd I am sure it is stressful on you, please be very, very good to yourself too.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor little girl. The way she is sitting makes me think a sore back. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks  painkillers seem to have kicked in now and she is an awful lot happier than she was earlier in the day I am very happy to report.

She has slept all afternoon but she has requested her tea and is moving a lot easier than she was earlier on


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh poor Mol.... I agree with Barb that she looks really sore in the back - do you know what she did to herself? Doodle dashing in the damp grass? 
The good thing is that you have caught it straight away and she has already started on treatment and rest. 
All fingers are crossed and prayers sent that this is not going to end up being something major.
My three recommend plenty of gentle snuggle time and lots of treats to reward prone sleeping.
Treats for you too 2nd for being the best owner that Molly could possibly have.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No idea at all what she did. There are a couple of steps and Chance was also out there so she could have fallen or collided but really no clue other than she does not want to be out there at all now - no issues with Chance so I don't think it was a collision.

She is very sore in her back but also has her pesky knees to complicate things - although I think the major pain is her back not knees. 

I am just happier she is not in as much pain at the moment. 

My vets are contacting the specialists tomorrow so I can call then Tuesday to make as appointment to get her checked over.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no poor Molly, hopefully it is just a little sprain and will heal quickly, but you must be worried to say the least. Love to you both x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is sending Molly some love🐶💕


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh poor Molly,she looked so sad. Her picture made me feel sad,don't you just hate to see them knowing they're in pain and you just want them to feel better.
Pleased to hear she's a bit more comfortable and getting lots of tlc


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, poor Molly, she does look sad. Hope she's soon back to normal again 🐶


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all - the painkillers are helping a lot and we have an appointment on 14th April with the specialist to get her fully checked out


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Molly, Molly. Molly, you poor little thing.feel better soon little girl.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

BIG HUGS to little Molly:hug::hug: from The Nuts

Can't the specialist see you earlier than on the 14th of April? Do you have to give her painkillers until then? 

Poor little one. Make sure she takes full advantage of you & Chance


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hugs hugs and hugs to Molly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The 14th is the earl is the specialist can fit us in although I really wish it was earlier. Not sure on the painkillers - at the moment she very much needs them so will have to see how she goes between now and then


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wish I could come and Bowen her for you. Max did something to his back a few weeks ago. Was limping and in pain. Squealed when you picked him up. Just did a few Bowen moves along either side of the spine, over the base of the tail and across the muscles on his thighs. He enjoyed the treatment. Helped him relax. Two days later he was fine. Not saying Molly has the same injury at all. But relaxing tense muscles helps things to heal and/ or slip back into place.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Sending all our positive thoughts that the lump is a benign one and that Molly has a speedy and full recovery. Love to you and Molly with big licks from Bis x


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

It is really great that you have really been observant in spotting the lump and letting the vet know about it and even the fact that you've been taking care of it. Many thoughts coming your way. I really hope it has nothing.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Good thoughts headed your way! Hope all goes well for Molly!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How is Molly doing today 2nd?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The painkillers are doing a good job and she is much happier thankfully. She can now manage the stairs (although is not meant to and is mostly waiting to be carried) and she is using the makeshift steps I made her to get on the bed and waiting to be lifted onto laps and chairs.

It is going to be harder keeping her quiet as she starts to feel better but I am very glad she is feeling happier and back to demanding biscuits when she feels they are due 

Going to be a long week now until our appointment but at least I will hopefully get some answers then. She is still occasionally stumbling slightly with her back legs and I am very concerned that she has a disc problem


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor baby. Sending healing thoughts and hoping for the best at the appointment next week.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Poor Molly  At least she is not in pain and she has found her appetite for biscuits again 

Don't be scared about the disc problem, if she needs surgery, it will be better on the long term and she will be jumping all over you and Chase in record time. Remember, surgeons can do magical things these days and these little dogs are very strong inside. 

Big hugs from the Nuts.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhh! Just catching with this thread. Im so sorry Molly is poorly. When Carleys back went out she sat the same way even with one leg splayed out to the side a bit. Did the Vet place her on steroids? Carley took some Prednisone for 5 days also. She was so unsteady I had to place her in her crate for a few days to keep her still. She was feeling so much pain she was happy to rest. She did bounce back rapidly thankfully
I am praying this does not need a surgery. They are very resilient and I think she will recover and be fine with your great nurse Mama abilities.
Please keep us updated. Hugs and Kisses from Sami and Carley for sweet Molly. XXXOOO


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah yes I had forgotten Carley hurt her back too - so glad she is OK now 

We are limited what drugs Molly can have because of her pancreatitis so no steroids or antinflammatory - all she can have is tramadol - so pain control only rather than anything to actually sort the problem.

I had a dog years ago who had disc surgery so know from experience it is tough surgery with a long recovery period so just very much hope it is not that - but we will deal with whatever it is I am sure


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I was really quite touched today when my vet phoned up to find out how Molly was doing. He is the vet I have been seeing for over a year now with her pancreatitis and this was his first day in since the weekend. He was pleased to hear she was in less pain and it was useful to talk to him about whether I should be reducing her tramadol or not 

She is continuing to do a bit better each day so I think this is going to be a long weekend trying to keep her from jumping. Thursday still feels like a long way away but it is getting closer.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your vet sounds amazing.... 
It looks as if you'll have to have a duvet weekend to persuade Molly that it is cuddle up and keep still time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get cold and stormy weather. Your vet sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, what a lovely vet! I'm really sorry to hear about Molly's accident  and hope she carries on getting better, I know how horrid it feels to watch your dog walking unsteadily but at least it sounds as though her pain is in check xx


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

How lovely that you have such an attentive vet. I hope Molly continues to feel better and that you will get some more clarification on the 14th. Keep us all updated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoping for the best for Molly today... Do let us know how she gets on with the specialist x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hugs for Molly today with the specialist and will be watching for a report.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all - we are just back from the vets. 

The result is a small disc extrusion resulting in spinal cord bruising and very mild compression of the spinal cord. She has different painkillers and needs strict rest which will hopefully sort her out. She is now home and sleeping on my lap after demanding a snack as soon as she came in.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Difficult to keep them resting,but I'm sure with lots of lap cuddles she will be happy. Glad to hear that hopefully this will sort it. I guess the demand for food is a good sign. Hopefully she will make a full recovery and be back to her happy self


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck with the lots of rest thing...! Get well soon Molly.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Best of luck with little Molly, so sad to see them in pain. Hopefully she will heal quickly and be back to her normal romp in the woods self. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The last couple of days have been a bit hard as we work out the new rules. She is not allowed to do stairs, jump, bounce or stand on her back legs. No running and no walks apart from a few minutes on the lead with a harness not collar.

The new painkillers are taking a few days to kick in so she has been a bit sad and sore at times although is having some brighter times. She is happily using steps to get onto a chair and the bed, but not bouncing and not standing on her back legs are harder so taking lots of management and I really wish I had made more effort to stop her doing them before now  benefit of hindsight


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little Molly.
If you solve the bouncing please let me know how... I can control the jumping up - we have a 'paws on the floor' command.... but the bouncing  Perhaps while the pain killers are still kicking in Molly will learn not to put herself in pain?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look at that sweet little munchkin face.....butter wouldn't melt whilst she's asleep! Good luck with the bouncing, we all know that Cockerpoos have the ,tigger' gene.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

One of her worst bouncing moments is when she is going to have a biscuit - she knows she needs to sit - and she does sit - but bounces in the air first and goes into a sit from a bounce  (sometimes added spins and multiple bounces of course) 

She had stopped all bouncing and jumps but is starting to try a bit more now she is in less pain  my current strategy is to carry biscuits at Molly nose height and ask for a sit while the biscuit is held at nose level - not elegant but at the moment the less stress she puts on her spine the better so each bounce I can eliminate is good


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking you could attach her harness to your ankle on a very short lead (think ball and chain) to save both of your backs. On second thought if you tripped over her you'd both be done in. Rufus bounces before we get in the car and sometimes before a walk. Note to puppy people, do *not* tolerate bouncing at all. It looks so cute but is a huge bother later.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I must admit I am picking her up quite a bit at times she is most likely to bounce  thank goodness she is only small 

My other top tip is - insurance - referral for a full neurological assessment and an MRI scan does not come cheap


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just an update to say we are 5 weeks on since she hurt her back - I have had to put a stair gate back at the bottom of the stairs but I have to say she has got really good at waiting to be carried most of the time (just the occasional time when she gives me the slip  ) She is also mostly using the steps I have put in place for the bed and her favourite chairs. 

Specialist vet took her off tramadol and put her on gabapentin which I am not sure did quite such a good job and took a few days to kick in. I was mean to be reducing medication from three tablets a day to two but she was very quiet and "unMolly" so I have got more tablets and kept her on three a day.

We are off down to Cardiff on Monday to see the rehab vets who will hopefully be able to put us on the right track to full recovery 

It has been a long few weeks with no walks and hopefully we will be able to start some short walks soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh little Molly, they are such a worry - and they can't tell you - but they carry on regardless, no moaning or whinging etc. I'm glad she has you who is so caring and loving and considerate to her needs. 
Sending healing thoughts love and wishes x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update, it's nice to know she's being a good girl....in the main. Bless her.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It sounds like you're working things out together, well done, it's rotten not walking  I just love the very telling phrase 'her favourite chairs'


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Had a long day with too much traffic and not long home. Not great news as the combination of rest and sore back has made her knees a lot worse and it is hard to tell which bit is affecting her the most. She is also very stiff and sore with her front legs. So lots of stretches to try and free her muscles up a little and get her to use her muscles again and stop scrunching herself up. We are back in two weeks (although I do need to "ask" boss for that - fine line between asking and telling though as far as vet visits go)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you thought of acupuncture for her, or Bowen, or doggy massage or hydrotherapy?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, that doesn't sound like a happy trip  well get a good night's sleep and think about it all on a new morning. Yes, as Marilyn says, what about things like swimming to get those muscles working again x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She had acupuncture today and will have more when we go back, when she is moving better she will also use the hydro treadmill but swimming would be no good at all for her with disc problems. 

She was very sore and prowly last night and would not settle for hours so I am very tired this morning but up and onwards and I have a lot of stretching exercises to do with her to try and get her using her muscles better.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Wishing you the best. Hoping that it is no big deal and that Molly will be up and running before you even know it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little Mol - gentle love from me. 
I've said it before and I'll say it again - Molly is very, very lucky to have her home with you - and even in her most rat bagish moments I bet she knows it.
Here's hoping you can sort out the right exercises to help her - Molly is going to love all the clicker and treat time ahead.


----------



## Duncans (May 12, 2016)

That's really useful.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We are getting into our routine of stretches and she being fantastic and working with me despite the fact that at least some of them must be at the very least uncomfortable. Of course she gets paid in treats for her co-operation  and in true Molly style she occasionally protests if she thinks I am being too mean with the treats 

I think she is a working well for me and hopefully the vet will agree when we go back on 23rd May. We are going back to see the vet who did the mri scan on Thursday.


----------



## Duncans (May 12, 2016)

Poor Molly,Get well soon


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Goodness you have had a lot going on with poor Molly, really hope the routines you have now are doing her good and that there is good news at the next vet visit. xx


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Just catching up now. Sending positive thoughts to Molly and hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Return visit last week to the vet who did her MRI scan and is now happy she is not showing any neurological signs any more so was happy to discharge her.

Today we returned to rehab vets who are also happy with her progress and she is allowed to start very short lead walks now to see how she gets on


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good girl Molly, now try to walk sedately please and minimize jumping and rampaging. Rufus sends encouraging licks.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done Molly, who ever says that our cockapoos are just bundles of cute furryness do not know Molly one determined little poo who can put some humans to shame. 
So glad to hear she's making good progress


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Good girl Molly, now try to walk sedately please and minimize jumping and rampaging. Rufus sends encouraging licks.


Not much chance of that!!

Both vets we have seen this week want to watch Molly walk - should be straightforward away from and back to vet in a straight line at a slow pace so the dog is walking not trotting. First vets used a corridor leading directly to the exit - doh!! We did mad pulling in the direction of the exit and extremely reluctant walking in the direction of the examination room - with full on brakes applied refusal to go anywhere at one point.

She then amused the receptionists highly by insisting on sitting on the scales while I was trying to pay 

Today we were in a car park which Molly was much happier to walk in - but so much so the slightly puzzled vet had to ask how old she was as she boinged like a puppy for the first few steps


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Back to the vets today for Molly and a much more positive visit 

She is very much happier and doing much better but has lost an awful lot of fitness and muscle so now need to build her back up gradually. She grumbled about having acupuncture needles in  tried to roll on her back once they were in  tried to walk on her back legs to get to me when in the water treadmill  and refused to be at all sensible about stepping over poles so it was lucky I had video to show she could do it well when she was in the right mood.

Some new exercises to do and back to the vets for a review in a couple of weeks 

We can start to build up walks gradually


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

W-hoo! :congrats: little stalwart Molly, keep up the good work! And a celebration for you too 2nd, you've been a star poo owner :whoo:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's a one your Little Molly...... Nice to hear she's improving though.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is a tired girly tonight


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless little Molly - she may be small but she has oodles of 'character' 
If anyone can get her straight it is you 2nd, you are a total star and absolutely deserve the love of your dogs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless little Molly - she may be small but she has oodles of 'character' 
If anyone can get her straight it is you 2nd, you are a total star and absolutely deserve the love of your dogs.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great news! Fantastic!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm - well Molly improved up to a point but has struggled when I have tried to get her to increase exercise to any even slightly meaningful level 

Back to vets today. Her back is very much better and stronger but the enforced rest from that has caused big problems with her knees (she already had luxating patella - but they were well under control with strong muscles) 

We discussed today that it might be time for surgery on her knees  but before that we are trying putting her back on painkillers and gradually increasing her exercise like that to see if we can build muscle and help her knees that way - so back to the vets in three weeks and between then and now Molly and I have a lot of work to do - we need to find hills to walk down and lots of small things to climb up and down


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hills to walk and things to climb up and down. I see some posing pictures coming up.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We did manage a quick pose just before we went into the vets today


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh good luck! It's surprising how quickly muscles decline, poor Molly :hug:


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Little Molly is just so darn cute, look at her! I certainly hope the pain meds help her to increase her exercise. Knee surgery would scare me but assuming it may be necessary as well as helping her to be comfortable I can understand the need. Sophie and I are sending well wishes and a big hug to sweet little Molly. She is so lucky to have you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought it was time for a proper update 

We are gradually building her exercise levels and she is doing well and we are definitely getting there. She does have days though where she says no to an evening walk and wants to go back to the car and her stance is still far too wide at times so I know her knees are still bothering her. The whole thing has also knocked her confidence and she is sometimes concerned about other dogs or going to busy areas which she used to love. She also still has the lump which I was going to get removed way back in April 

Back down to Cardiff vets tomorrow and hopefully will get some new exercises to try and help her knees a little more.

Generally though - she is much stronger and doing well - just not quite there yet.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Long day but we are back  vet is very pleased with increase in her muscle, her stamina and her knees are more stable as well as her back stable and not sore at all 

Her gait is not perfect and she still has more trouble with turns to the right (the side which was worst affected by her disc problems) and the vet is concerned that the cold weather is going to affect her so I may need to be careful to keep her back warm all winter but I will see how it goes. We have some exercises to keep things going and I am to continue building her up. She has a check up in three months to just make sure we are still on track and coping OK with the onset of winter 

Tired girl tonight


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you!
So pleased to hear that the vet confirmed what you felt.
I propose you start building up a wardrobe of woollies for Molly to rival Miss Maggie's 
I can also recommend the snuggle safe heat pad - really good and retains its warmth for a long, long time.
I got one when Dot was a pup and ended up using it for my mother  much better than a hot water bottle or equivalent.


----------



## cooper123 (Mar 9, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Molly has a small lump which the vet and I have been keeping an eye on for a couple of months and after a discussion with the vet today to weigh up options we have decided she will have an operation to have it removed next Friday.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing much and she will recover quickly but I hate leaving them for anything and her pancreatitis always makes me worry more about her
> 
> Had a nice walk this morning and she is having her summer trim a bit early so her coat won't be a problem.


Good Luck Molly from Christine Cooper and PoppyXXX


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I started this thread on 2nd April about a small lump Molly had  she is finally ruled fit enough to remove it so back to the vets today and she is booked in for 21st October to have the lump removed - hopefully this time it will be straightforward


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has finally had the operation to have the lump removed yesterday. The lump is being tested to make sure it is nothing sinister.

We are having a very lazy weekend while she heals up


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us updated 2nd. Rufus sends healing kisses and a reminder to her to relax, take things easy and milk the sympathy card for all its worth.  Everything crossed here that the lump turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly - hope you recover quickly for the op - no chewing the wound site  
How long before the test results come in? We will be praying x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hoping she heals up no problem and that the lump turns out to have been nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wondering how it's going for Molly post op? Is she doing all right?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh how well you know her Marzi  the wound is on her back so I thought was safe from chewing - I had not counted on back feet and scratching  so she is now wearing a t-shirt to protect it.

She was quiet all day yesterday and we had a day in front of the fire and TV with her sleeping on my lap all day - but today she has very much recovered her bounce and is clearly feeling much better


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No results yet but Molly has healed really well and is due to have her stitches out on Monday  she is still wearing a t-shirt to protect the stitches but we had a lovely walk today and she is back to posing duties


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking good......such attitude!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Always attitude with Molly 

The vet was not happy with how it had healed on Monday to take the stitches out but she has finally had them removed today and all healed very nicely.

We also have the results back at last. Typically for Molly nothing straightforward as she managed to have two different types of lumps but neither type a big problem. The vet feels both types were related to reactions to some of the many injections she has had so we should avoid that area (back of her neck) for future injections


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am once again catching up with all the goings on with Molly. I am so pleased the path reports were good on Molly!! Praying she continues to heal on all points and no knee surgery will be necessary. You have done an amazing job with her healing process.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So relieved to hear this has had a good outcome. Come on Molly, keep well from now on and give your poor mum some respite from the worrying!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

arty: Well done Molly! (And 2nd too for all the had work and love )


----------

